# Wanting to incorporate some movie tech into web page



## toogood (Sep 9, 2012)

You must've seen the movie " the net"...
Remember how she hit ctrl+shift+mouse click..,
Well I was thinking about incorporating the same in my upcomming website!
So I have searched and searched for maybe the JavaScript needed but I couldn't get anything...
Anyone who can help me,I just want to code it onto a single img kept as a button in footer


----------



## Makx (Sep 9, 2012)

jQuery


```
if(e.shiftKey && e.ctrlKey) 
{    
    alert("controlshift");
}
```


----------



## toogood (Sep 10, 2012)

How do I incorporate it onto a say an image which acts as the link...
If you've seen the movie you'll know what I want to do


----------



## Makx (Sep 10, 2012)

Here you go --> *pastehtml.com/view/cb6q4j1ng.html


----------



## toogood (Sep 11, 2012)

so thanks.........


----------



## Makx (Sep 11, 2012)

you're welcome...
do give the link of your website.


----------



## toogood (Sep 12, 2012)

i definately will... yeah i mean its long maybe a couple of months before i can finally get it out but for the most part, i took ideas from stopwilson.com 
do visit it and tel me what crazy ideas you can get.. i myself got a tonne and i decided to create my own...


----------



## Makx (Sep 13, 2012)

*medium.com/
*medium.com/c/3b99aef4b71a
*medium.com/p/ab6133d8daba


----------



## toogood (Sep 25, 2012)

here... what is medium.com???? use?
also, have a look at this page...
 *pastehtml.com/view/ccsstndpu.html
i wrote it in a basic manner.... nothing fancy... 
i dont know how can i improve it... better maybe


----------

